# Gaggia Gran Prestige - 'Explosion' of coffee and water when removing portafilter



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello folks,

Quick question - when I remove the portafilter having poured a shot on my Gaggia Gran Prestige, there's a lot of pressurised hot water which spurts out as I release it from the machine, which causes coffee grind and water to spurt all over the machine and surrounding areas.

I'm wondering what could be causing this? Perhaps I'm overfilling the portafilter? Or the grind is too fine? Should I not be compressing the grinds in the portafilter?

Any tips would be appreciated!

Thanks so much.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

ChrisCohenTV said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Quick question - when I remove the portafilter having poured a shot on my Gaggia Gran Prestige, there's a lot of pressurised hot water which spurts out as I release it from the machine, which causes coffee grind and water to spurt all over the machine and surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


How long have you had the machine? Has it always done this?

A quick google seems to suggest the Gran Prestige doesn't have a 3 way valve. These let out the pressure built up when done pouring a shot. If you don't have one the portafilter needs to be left in place for a few minutes for the pressure to reduce.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Gran Prestige doesnt have 3 way solenoid valve i think.

So, after you pulled the shot there was still a built up pressure in the machine. Just a thought, try to turn the steam knob on (without flicking the steam switch obviously)and let a bit air out after you pulled a shot and see if it helps. if not your best bet is to leave the portafilter attached for few minutes as the previous member suggested


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Inspector said:


> Gran Prestige doesnt have 3 way solenoid valve i think.
> 
> So, after you pulled the shot there was still a built up pressure in the machine. Just a thought, try to turn the steam knob on (without flicking the steam switch obviously)and let a bit air out after you pulled a shot and see if it helps.


Brilliant, thanks I'll try that.


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

I've had it a couple of months now and it's only recently started to do this - since I changed bean actually come to think of it. I'll try waiting a few minutes tomorrow morning and see how I get on. Thanks very much.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

ChrisCohenTV said:


> I've had it a couple of months now and it's only recently started to do this - since I changed bean actually come to think of it. I'll try waiting a few minutes tomorrow morning and see how I get on. Thanks very much.


Hmm. It might be grind level then? You can find the fineness of grind can change with different roasts. If it's got a little finer it might contribute to the higher pressure built up. That coupled with lack of venting of pressure.


----------

